# Vario questions



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

As a new owner of a Vario (for espresso only) I was wondering how other users use the 3 timer buttons,ie for single or double shots etc, also has anyone "modified/bent" the portafilter holder to hold it at the correct angle, the Silvia PF slopes downward when fitted!

Thanks All


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i used the timer button. just for espresso. I'd set it roughly to the time needed for a shot, and would just use the manual button to top up if needed.


----------



## Rallen (May 16, 2013)

shrink said:


> i used the timer button. just for espresso. I'd set it roughly to the time needed for a shot, and would just use the manual button to top up if needed.


+1. I have never done anything but double shots, but I cant see what should keep you from making a single shot timer as well. I didn't think the Silvia was even capable of making decent singles though


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I use option 2 for a double, 16g dose the first ~10-12 seconds is most of the coffee, then maybe ~6-8 seconds to get the stray grinds out. I could chop 2 seconds off the timer if I could be bothered to reprogram it!

You know the PF holder is adjustable right? You just undo the screw and move it up and down.

The L1 stock PF fits the holder pretty well, but bottomless has nothing to 'lock' to so I have to hold it


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply, yes I did know the holder was ajustable, it,s just the angle the portafilter sits at, and if you ajust it up any more it fouls the grinder body when you remove it, it's not much to be honest, just me being picky!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a shame that this part of the Vario is so shoddily made from thin, easily cracked cheap rubbish plastic and thin bendy metal with flimsy nut/bolt housing........ Lets the rest of the thing down badly....... Still, can't really complain at the price when the important bit is so good!!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Agreed! It does spoil things a bit.. sure I have seen an improved version made by someone, possibly on you tube along with the improvised dosing funnels etc.


----------



## Simon23 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for that Mike, will have to have a look. My PF (Quickmill) droops at an angle so ended up using the container and decanting into the PF. Not ideal.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It is annoying, my old grinder required you to hold the PF as it had no holder at all so after years of that i'm just used to it by now!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is a metal replacement available in the US. The whole plastic portafiter holder was replaced with this part.

Can't remember the price but it wasn't cheap


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank Glenn, I'm sure all it needs is the two metal "forks" of the holder bent up a bit! I am loathed to try it as I seem to remember someone trying that and it snapping off!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

IanP said:


> It's a shame that this part of the Vario is so shoddily made from thin, easily cracked cheap rubbish plastic and thin bendy metal with flimsy nut/bolt housing........ Lets the rest of the thing down badly.......


I am sorry, but that is no way to refer to crack, German engineering. Vorsrung Dur Buggered!


----------

